# Going bananas trying to figure out crossover settings, HELP!



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

I’m going kinda bananas trying to figure this all out. Not getting a whole lot of bass coming out of my new sub. My thinking is that my speakers have too high of a “low” frequency crossover (160hz is the lowest) and my Sub crossover is (140hz max). I know I have a relatively cheap/low cost setup, but I would like to get the most out of it, without spending a fortune (which unfortunately I do not have).
(The speakers were from a previous surround sound system).

Couple of questions:

Was thinking of getting new front speakers (possible floor standing) which have a lower frequency range. I’m guessing this would help, but is there anything I can do with the setup I have now? And would I have to get center and rear speakers as well or could I keep them?

Is the sub really doing anything, if crossover set at max (140hz) and the lowest the speakers can spit out are 160hz?

If I get large floor standing speakers with say a frequency of 45hz-50,000 what settings would you suggest I change? Speakers size? Crossover? 

And do the crossover on the receiver and the crossover on the sub have to be the same?

*Thanks if anyone can help this poor confused guy. Haha*

Below are my system stats:

5 Sony Satellite speakers (6 inch):
100W Max input
Frequency Range - 160hz - 20,000hz

Dayton Sub-1200 Subwoofer:
120W
Settings are: Crossover is 140hz (max), Gain about half, Phase (0), LFE Mono (input)

Sony STR-DH500 100w 5.1 Channel Receiver:
Setting are: Speaker Size (small), Crossover 160hz, Subwoofer (yes)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off, Welcome to the Shack.

Something does sound a little odd in your set-up. With the receiver crossover set at 160Hz you should be sending a ton of info to the sub. I'm guessing you need to turn up the gain on the sub. 
Do you have an SPL meter to help you adjust the speakers?
Are your speakers set to Large or Small?


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't have a SPL meter. Speakers are set at "Small". Sub set to "yes".
On receiver speakers are all set at " 0 dB " (with the options of -10 dB to +10 db)
When I do a "Test Tone" of all the speakers I cannot hear the sub(with Gain at half). When I crank Gain all the way on the sub and do the "Test Tone" I can hear the sub, but still not very loud or anywheres near egual to the rest of the speakers.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried running the auto-calibration on your receiver?
Details are here: http://support.sony-asia.com.edgesuite.net/consumer/IM/4129451211.pdf

As for replacing the mains, I would recommend it, and you should notice a huge difference. If they are rated to go down to 45 Hz then typically you would set the sub and main crossover points to be around 90 Hz


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> As for replacing the mains, I would recommend it, and you should notice a huge difference. If they are rated to go down to 45 Hz then typically you would set the sub and main crossover points to be around 90 Hz


Thanks. I have no idea where that microphone thingy is. I got this receiver last year. Hmmmmm....will have to look around. I know I didn't throw it away. Thanks for your help!

Was looking at these at Amazon:

Floor Standing:
Sony SSF-5000 Floor Standing 3-way Speaker
Newly developed 8" mica reinforced woofer
3.25" mid-driver
1" Nano Fine balanced dome tweeter
150-watt maximum input power
45-50,000Hz frequency response

Bookshelf Speakers:
Sony SS-B1000 5-1/4-Inch Bookshelf Speakers
Newly developed 5.25" H.O.P. cone woofer
1" nano-fine balanced dome tweeter
120-Watt maximum input power
80-50,000Hz frequency responseImpedance: 8 Ohms
1-year limited warranty

Sorry, can't post links(Im a newbie)
Could I technically get the Floor Standing ones for the FRONTS and the bookshelf ones for the REAR?
Or would you suggest one or the other just for the FRONTS(do the REARS need replacing?)

Thanks again!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a good combination for floor standing fronts and bookshelf surrounds. :T
Those speakers should complement each other nicely.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> That looks like a good combination for floor standing fronts and bookshelf surrounds. :T
> Those speakers should complement each other nicely.


Thanks for the help.

With the Floor Standing Fronts at
45-50,000Hz frequency response
and the Bookshelf Rears at
80-50,000Hz frequency response

What would I set the crossover at on the receiver and would I set speakers to "small" or "large"?

Thanks again!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hopefully you can locate (or borrow) the mic for the auto-calibration. This would give the best results for matching the speakers.

Otherwise, set the fronts to large and the rear to small and I would start with the crossover set around 90 Hz. (There may be an option in your receiver to send LFE to the sub as well.)

If you cannot locate the mic then a SPL meter would be handy to match the sub and main speaker volumes.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

jimbodeako said:


> Was looking at these at Amazon:
> 
> Floor Standing:
> Sony SSF-5000 Floor Standing 3-way Speaker
> ...


I have 2 pairs of an earlier version of the Sony SS-B1000 speakers for my 7.2 HTS. I use them for the side and back surround speakers. For the price $50-60/pair the sound quality is quite good. I have a pair of Polk M60 Series II for my front speakers. These seem to blend well with the Sony speakers. The Polk speakers are in the Sony price range and may be a better value. I am pleased with the look and sound quality of these speakers. They have decent bass response especially combined with a seperate subwoofer.

You did not mention any center speaker choice. I probably would decide on the fronts and get a matching (same manufacturer) center speaker.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

AVoldMan said:


> You did not mention any center speaker choice. I probably would decide on the fronts and get a matching (same manufacturer) center speaker.


Good point! It's easy to miss little details like that.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Last question....I kinda promise. You guys have been so helpful.

So I'm thinking about getting the 4 Sony Floor Standing Speakers from Amazon(for Fronts and Rears).

My Sony receiver as I stated in the specs above is a 5.1 100w system. The speakers I want have 150w max input. Will this be a problem? I don't wanna fry/overheat my Sony receiver/speakers.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

jimbodeako said:


> Last question....I kinda promise. You guys have been so helpful.
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting the 4 Sony Floor Standing Speakers from Amazon(for Fronts and Rears).
> 
> My Sony receiver as I stated in the specs above is a 5.1 100w system. The speakers I want have 150w max input. Will this be a problem? I don't wanna fry/overheat my Sony receiver/speakers.



They will be fine. You will not be driving them near their limits for normal use. 
Did you think about getting one of the bookshelfs for the centre?


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> They will be fine. You will not be driving them near their limits for normal use.
> Did you think about getting one of the bookshelfs for the centre?


Yeah. Was thinking of eventually getting a new center speaker as well. Might have to go with a different brand though. The Sony one that they have on amazon(SS-CR3000) is not a huge leap from my old center speaker in specs. Will have to look around.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Post some pics when you get your new speakers setup. :bigsmile:


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> Post some pics when you get your new speakers setup. :bigsmile:


Will do!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It appears to me that at least one of three things is not working.
1) Sony AVR
2) Dayton subwoofer
3) Cable from AVR to sub
To check the cable and sub, unplug the RCA cable from the AVR. Turn on the sub and make sure it's not in standby if standby is an option. Turn the sub volume to about 1/3 and tap the center pin and the outer shield on the connector with your finger. You should hear your finger as it drags across the connector.
If you do increase the sub volume to 1/2 and do it again. It should be louder.

If you don't hear your finger replace the cable and try again. If no sound the sub is broken.

If you get good sound plug the sub back into the AVR making sure you are connecting it to the right place.

Double check AVR settings and try the test noise again.
If no sound the AVR is probably broken.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Will try that out as well


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone. Just put in an order for the Sony SSF-5000 Floor Standing Speakers. Bought 4 of them for $279 total(shipped) from Amazon(saved $50 for signing up to their Rewards Credit Card). Just got to find a nice center speaker. The Sony one they have on Amazon didn't wow me. Any recommendations for a reasonable(under $100) center speaker?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Does the subwoofer work ?


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

chashint said:


> Does the subwoofer work ?


Yeah. It's a different brand than the rest of the speakers. I just had to up the dB a few (+2dB) in the AVR's settings to meet the volume level of the other speakers. Definitely can hear the sub now.


----------



## jimbodeako (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone who helped me with my decision! Got 4 Sony Floor Standing 3-Way Speakers(SSF-5000) from Amazon($279 total shipped for all 4).

The speakers have a 45-50,000Hz frequency response, so I set the Receiver crossover to 80hz, set speakers to "Small" and I upped the sub on the receiver +2dB. Thanks again for all the help!!!

http://imgur.com/a/JwoX1


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Happy to hear you figured out the sub issue.
As for your center I would recommend sticking with the same line. Have you looked at the SS-CN5000? It is less than your budget, should be a pretty good match with your other speakers and is a step up from your current center.


----------

